# Minor race thread 2017 **spoilers**



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jan 2017)

A thread for those one day or stage races that don't quite manage to get a thread of there own.

I have been following the results of the Vuelta al Tachira, one of the races which has captured my imagination since I first read "Kings of the Mountains" by Matt Rendell a few years ago






It's one of those races that I wish was given decent coverage but which gets tucked away, but I have managed to find some coverage on youtube - some brutal climbing

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He3xnjylLTA


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jan 2017)

Live coverage of Vuelta a San Juan on now

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7w8Yx5CRpA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## rich p (23 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> Live coverage of Vuelta a San Juan on now
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7w8Yx5CRpA&feature=youtu.be



I noticed earlier that Op Puerto doper, Oscar Sevilla, is racing at the age of 40 and his palmares now includes winning the Vuelta a Colombia in both 2015 and 2016
The Spanish Chris Horner!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jan 2017)

rich p said:


> I noticed earlier that Op Puerto doper, Oscar Sevilla, is racing at the age of 40 and his palmares now includes winning the Vuelta a Colombia in both 2015 and 2016
> The Spanish Chris Horner!


Former team member of the dopers delight, Rock Racing


----------



## rich p (23 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> Former team member of the dopers delight, Rock Racing


How I miss that team! 
It was cycling's Dirty Dozen.


----------



## mjr (24 Jan 2017)

rich p said:


> How I miss that team!
> It was cycling's Dirty Dozen.


They wished! They rocked up to some events but ultimately were more notable for actually being refused a pro licence than their racing...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jan 2017)

rich p said:


> I noticed earlier that Op Puerto doper, Oscar Sevilla, is racing at the age of 40 and his palmares now includes winning the Vuelta a Colombia in both 2015 and 2016
> The Spanish Chris Horner!


"I'm not a murderer or a rapist or nowt like that" he tells cyclingnews...
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/osc...erto-id-never-have-been-as-happy-as-i-am-now/


----------



## rich p (25 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> "I'm not a murderer or a rapist or nowt like that" he tells cyclingnews...
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/osc...erto-id-never-have-been-as-happy-as-i-am-now/


That is possibly one of the most evasive, in-denial interviews I've read on CN. Wánker


----------



## roadrash (26 Jan 2017)

what a fekin tool..


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jan 2017)

Arthur Vichot wins GP la Marseillaise


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jan 2017)

rich p said:


> I noticed earlier that Op Puerto doper, Oscar Sevilla, is racing at the age of 40 and his palmares now includes winning the Vuelta a Colombia in both 2015 and 2016
> The Spanish Chris Horner!


The cheating twat ended up 2nd in GC behind Bauke Mollema


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2017)

QuickStep ended up wiping the floor with the opposition, hoovering up 4 stages with 3 different riders.


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2017)

And Dan Maclay got a good win in Majorca but lost some teeth in the process. 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mclay-taken-to-hospital-after-post-victory-crash-in-mallorca/


----------



## rich p (3 Feb 2017)

Good breakaway win for Luke Rowe in Oz.


----------



## rich p (3 Feb 2017)

And more importantly, Luke Rowe also won the Bicycle Beer Most Aggressive rider award


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> And more importantly, Luke Rowe also won the Bicycle Beer Most Aggressive rider award


He might be worth watching as a contender for a Spring race victory/podium


----------



## HF2300 (4 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> He might be worth watching as a contender for a Spring race victory/podium



Well, he would have been until you tipped him. Now he'll never get anywhere.


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2017)

HF2300 said:


> Well, he would have been until you tipped him. Now he'll never get anywhere.


He was 4th in today's sprint stage which is good going. Follow Marmy's advice and stick your shirt on him for a spring classic


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> He was 4th in today's sprint stage which is good going. Follow Marmy's advice and stick your shirt on him for a spring classic


I was thinking more along the lines of Omloop Het Whateveritis, but he might not even be riding it


----------



## HF2300 (4 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> Follow Marmy's advice and stick your shirt on him for a spring classic



I'll look forward to 100% backing for Luke Rowe in the punditry next time he's out.


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> Follow Marmy's advice and stick your shirt on him for a spring classic


He's contractually obliged not to wear my shirts, i'd love to see him win a bike race in my hot, sweaty, gold, shiny, christmas eve shirt though.


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2017)

Early days, of course, but Quintana whopped a decent top 20 in Valencia.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/volta-a-la-comunitat-valenciana-2017/stage-4/results/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Feb 2017)

Another one to watch in Springtime - Ian Stannard wins stage 4 of Sun Herald Tour, admittedly against fairly 2nd rate oppostion


----------



## 400bhp (5 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> Early days, of course, but Quintana whopped a decent top 20 in Valencia.
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/volta-a-la-comunitat-valenciana-2017/stage-4/results/



He made it look easy. His style on the bike on the last climb was in direct contrast to most, who were chewing stems.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Feb 2017)

400bhp said:


> He made it look easy. His style on the bike on the last climb was in direct contrast to most, who were chewing stems.


Someone in twitterland has worked out Quintana's W/kg as 6.4 for the final part of the climb, the calculation coming from Kruijswijk's published data (5.9 W/kg) and Quintana having taken 1.10 on him in the final 16 minutes.


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Someone in twitterland has worked out Quintana's W/kg as 6.4 for the final part of the climb, the calculation coming from Kruijswijk's published data (5.9 W/kg) and Quintana having taken 1.10 on him in the final 16 minutes.


One day he'll power perputual motion for the whole world.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Feb 2017)

Reinardt Janse Van Rensburg wins South Africa RR title


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Feb 2017)

Fabio Felline wins Trofeo Laigueglia


----------



## lyn1 (12 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Reinardt Janse Van Rensburg wins South Africa RR title



Presumably their development rider was told not to sprint and risk taking the jersey from their WT rider.....not if he wants a contract next year.
http://www.cyclingfans.com/cycling-south-africa-road-national-championships/live


----------



## rich p (12 Feb 2017)

lyn1 said:


> Presumably their development rider was told not to sprint and risk taking the jersey from their WT rider.....not if he wants a contract next year.
> http://www.cyclingfans.com/cycling-south-africa-road-national-championships/live


Hmmm, anti-climactic finish for sure.


----------



## rich p (15 Feb 2017)

Tour of Andalucia is starting well. Bertie, Uran and Valverde et al really going for it.
Sky looking strong with Landa, Poels and Rosa.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Feb 2017)

Valv Piti might be a big doping twat, but he's a f*cking superb rider.


----------



## rich p (15 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Valv Piti might be a big doping twat, but he's a f*cking superb rider.


Quite so. It's a VavPity but he is THE great competitor


----------



## Crackle (15 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Valv Piti might be a big doping twat, but he's a f*cking superb rider.





rich p said:


> Quite so. It's a VavPity but he is THE great competitor



You two are kiddin' right. This is a quote from the Vuelta a Murcia
_
"By the time he attacked, Movistar Team had been pulling full gas for some time and the peloton had split in several groups," recounted Bahrain-Merida’s Ion Izagirre. "Most of us were already in the red. Then he accelerated. And, believe me, he went pretty fast. When I saw no one tried to follow him, I jumped and tried to chase on my own. But he was unmatchable."
_
A 70km solo effort pulling away from everyone going full gas and into the red. He's a confirmed doping twat and performances like that smell, strongly.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Feb 2017)

Crackle said:


> ..._recounted Team Blood Money's Ion Izagirre. "I'd love to be Valverde"_.


FTFY


----------



## rich p (15 Feb 2017)

Crackle said:


> You two are kiddin' right. This is a quote from the Vuelta a Murcia
> _
> "By the time he attacked, Movistar Team had been pulling full gas for some time and the peloton had split in several groups," recounted Bahrain-Merida’s Ion Izagirre. "Most of us were already in the red. Then he accelerated. And, believe me, he went pretty fast. When I saw no one tried to follow him, I jumped and tried to chase on my own. But he was unmatchable."
> _
> A 70km solo effort pulling away from everyone going full gas and into the red. He's a confirmed doping twat and performances like that smell, strongly.


Point taken but we did point out that he is a doping twat.
If he was doing stuff that obvious wouldn't his BP show such anomalies? 
Or is that naive?
I'm of the opinion that it still goes on but not to such an obvious extent.


----------



## Crackle (15 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> Point taken but we did point out that he is a doping twat.
> If he was doing stuff that obvious wouldn't his BP show such anomalies?
> Or is that naive?
> I'm of the opinion that it still goes on but not to such an obvious extent.


Maybe he's got one of those motors that dodgy bloke was flogging on that documentary or we can go down the benefit of the doubt route and say it was an early season race, racing for honours on home soil: Who knows. I'm just not inclined to forgive and forget.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> If he was doing stuff that obvious wouldn't his BP show such anomalies?
> Or is that naive?



Perhaps naive? I don't know. I can't help feeling there's still a war on, and as fast as detection methods are developed others find new ways to cheat the tests. Given that, it seems to me you can admire someone for their flair, skill, attack and so on (which Valverde has in spades), but strength or endurance feats by unrepentant dopers perhaps still have to be viewed with a jaundiced eye.


----------



## roadrash (16 Feb 2017)

pinot mugged contador at the line


----------



## roadrash (16 Feb 2017)

first win of the season for dan martin at the Algarve also giving him the leaders jersey , cant see him keeping it after tomorrows time trial though


----------



## 400bhp (16 Feb 2017)

roadrash said:


> first win of the season for dan martin at the Algarve also giving him the leaders jersey , cant see him keeping it after tomorrows time trial though



I'm currently in the Algarve & watched the start yesterday and then watched at 3 points today. Quality racing.


----------



## rich p (16 Feb 2017)

400bhp said:


> I'm currently in the Algarve & watched the start yesterday and then watched at 3 points today. Quality racing.


And it was 20 degrees apparently!


----------



## 400bhp (16 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> And it was 20 degrees apparently!


Yeah it was

TT tomorrow


----------



## rich p (16 Feb 2017)

400bhp said:


> Yeah it was
> 
> TT tomorrow


Bom dia. Great stuff, I hope it stays warm for you. 
I shall be in Monchique, but not until May 29th. I hope it will be at least as warm.


----------



## rich p (17 Feb 2017)

Kristoff wins again in T of Oman. A rave which has been easy to miss. I'm not sure why the UCI schedule 3 concurrent races after a blank week.


----------



## roadrash (18 Feb 2017)

what the fekin hell is carlton Kirby on  coquard wins the sprint and the bellend Kirby says......like a surgeon , he dug out his scalpel and delivered a patient.......wtf


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Feb 2017)

roadrash said:


> what the fekin hell is carlton Kirby on  coquard wins the sprint and the bellend Kirby says......like a surgeon , he dug out his scalpel and delivered a patient.......wtf


He's an utter bellend; he utterly loves himself as well, his twitter is hilarious although I think he's being serious.


----------



## roadrash (18 Feb 2017)

I'm too frightened to look at his twitter page.


----------



## rich p (18 Feb 2017)

The sad thing for us is that he appears to know as little about cycling as he did when he started. 
But, and this is the issue, he thinks he does. Effing twat.


----------



## roadrash (19 Feb 2017)

and now no pictures until the finish line,transponder plane has engine trouble,so that's half an hour of Kirby waffling on, now wheres the mute button.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Feb 2017)

Another win for cheekbones boy Vichot at Haut Var


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Feb 2017)

Does anyone want to hazard a guess at what the trophy is supposed to be?


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Does anyone want to hazard a guess at what the trophy is supposed to be?
> View attachment 338689


A chess piece?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> A chess piece?


I did think it could be that, I also thought it might be a giant pepper mill; not sure of the relevance of either.


----------



## mjr (20 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Does anyone want to hazard a guess at what the trophy is supposed to be?
> View attachment 338689


Bong!


----------



## Crackle (20 Feb 2017)

So which upcoming races have a load of sand in them: Well Abu Dhabi do.

And that's this years Abu Dhabi joke.

Oh and Contador is supporting Mollema this year: He says.


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2017)

Crackle said:


> Oh and Contador is supporting Mollema this year: He says.


In what? 
Not the TdF.


----------



## Crackle (20 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> In what?
> Not the TdF.


Abu Dhabi, doh!


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2017)

Crackle said:


> Abu Dhabi, doh!


Ah, silly me!
Sheikin' All Over...


----------



## rich p (23 Feb 2017)

Cav wins his first race of the year in the bore-fest, sprint in stage 1 of Abu Dabby Doodah.
Comprehensibly whupped Greipel, but Kittel and Ewan took a tumble.


----------



## roadrash (23 Feb 2017)

Contador did well to get back to the peleton after his tumble,wonder what he had for lunch


----------



## Foghat (24 Feb 2017)

Het Volk (_sic_) tomorrow.

Recall Ian Stannard's masterly demolition of three big-name Etixx-Quickstep opponents doing their best to work him over in 2015:


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Feb 2017)

Foghat said:


> Het Volk (_sic_) tomorrow.
> 
> Recall Ian Stannard's masterly demolition of three big-name Etixx-Quickstep opponents doing their best to work him over in 2015:



That was a great win, he completely f*cked them over


----------



## roadrash (25 Feb 2017)

what the feck was Quintana and Contador playing at, thrown it away playing silly games and staring at each other......knobs


----------



## rich p (25 Feb 2017)

I thought they weren't allowed on the pavement these days?
If some old bloke walked out with his dustbin he'd have been wiped out.


----------



## Foghat (25 Feb 2017)

Good to see Carl Sagan getting rogered in a tough end-of-long-break-in-(semi)-classic sprint.......


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Feb 2017)

Foghat said:


> Good to see Carl Sagan getting rogered in a tough end-of-long-break-in-(semi)-classic sprint.......


I had no idea who he was. He's deid, so he did well to be riding.


----------



## rich p (25 Feb 2017)

Foghat said:


> Good to see Carl Sagan getting rogered in a tough end-of-long-break-in-(semi)-classic sprint.......


There's a Uranus gag in there somewhere


----------



## HF2300 (25 Feb 2017)

Toss up between Vanmarcke and Boonen, I would plump for the one that crashed.


----------



## brommers (25 Feb 2017)

Can't work out how a chasing group of about 12 riders couldn't bridge a 26 second gap over 3 riders. Luke Rowe looked frustrated.


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Feb 2017)

The 12 riders didn't want it but the three riders worked hard together until maybe 2k out. Luke Rowe was the inky ine if them i saw looking frustrated at it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Feb 2017)

brommers said:


> Can't work out how a chasing group of about 12 riders couldn't bridge a 26 second gap over 3 riders. Luke Rowe looked frustrated.


I suppose when the 3 riders were Sagan, GVA and Vanmarcke that it might be a bit of a challenge. However, there does seem to be a "after you" mentality, which I suppose just adds to making sure you make the right decision at the right time. Rowe didn't.


----------



## SWSteve (25 Feb 2017)

Stuyven is 16-1 for tomorrow with bet 365, and standard is 33-1 in case you're interested...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Feb 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Stuyven is 16-1 for tomorrow with bet 365, and standard is 33-1 in case you're interested...


The market for KBK is very good, but only if you manage to pick the right rider


----------



## HF2300 (26 Feb 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Luke Rowe was the inky ine if them i saw looking frustrated at it.



You seem to be speaking Google Translate, sir.


----------



## smutchin (26 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> I suppose when the 3 riders were Sagan, GVA and Vanmarcke that it might be a bit of a challenge.



I was out yesterday afternoon so didn't see much of the race, but when I switched on and saw those three with 27 seconds and 20km to go, I was pretty sure they had it in the bag.


----------



## BalkanExpress (26 Feb 2017)

brommers said:


> Can't work out how a chasing group of about 12 riders couldn't bridge a 26 second gap over 3 riders. Luke Rowe looked frustrated.




It may have Something to do with this:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sidewalk-riding-sparks-anger-at-omloop-het-nieuwsblad/

UCI in inconsistent application of rules shock


----------



## rich p (26 Feb 2017)

Robbie Hatch is confusing me with a Roolonsh pronunciation for Jurgen Roelandts.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Feb 2017)

Schhteebarrrr


----------



## roadrash (26 Feb 2017)

owch for tony martins face


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Feb 2017)

What happened to Tony Martin, missed it due to popping upstairs


----------



## roadrash (26 Feb 2017)

looks like he clipped a parked car, or the rider in front of him did


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Feb 2017)

Ahhchjeedoozar, the famous French cycling team


----------



## rich p (26 Feb 2017)

I was making a cuppa. Was the fall on telly?


----------



## roadrash (26 Feb 2017)

yeah it was


----------



## roadrash (26 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> Robbie Hatch is confusing me with a Roolonsh pronunciation for Jurgen Roelandts.




I was wondering who ....eegon roolonsh was


----------



## smutchin (26 Feb 2017)

And who is this Shturrven character?


----------



## roadrash (26 Feb 2017)

Its looking a bit wet for the final Yabba dabba doo stage


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> He might be worth watching as a contender for a Spring race victory/podium





HF2300 said:


> Well, he would have been until you tipped him. Now he'll never get anywhere.





HF2300 said:


> I'll look forward to 100% backing for Luke Rowe in the punditry next time he's out.



And not a single pundit had him for today. Not even me. Pillock.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Feb 2017)

And, despite his rather eccentric pronouncing of names, Rob Hatch must be one of the best commentators to listen to and big Magnus did a very good job as the ex-pro-pundit-chap.


----------



## roadrash (26 Feb 2017)

they do seem to work well together, unlike the nob whos with brian smith now on abu dhabi


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Feb 2017)

roadrash said:


> they do seem to work well together, unlike the nob whos with brian smith now on abu dhabi


You should turn it off and go watch the rugby...


----------



## roadrash (26 Feb 2017)

going out for tea


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Feb 2017)

roadrash said:


> going out for tea


Very good, I had planned to do likewise but if forgot that Mrs M is working, so I'm making do with a pizza from the chippie.
Enjoy your meal.


----------



## brommers (28 Feb 2017)

Just a reminder that GP Le Samyn is on Wed at 2.40pm on Eurosport


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2017)

brommers said:


> Just a reminder that GP Le Samyn is on Wed at 2.40pm on Eurosport


Absolutely filthy weathered, cobbled Belgian racing at its best.


----------



## roadrash (1 Mar 2017)

bollox , I forgot about about this today


----------



## Dave Davenport (1 Mar 2017)

There's an hour and a half highlights 8.00pm & 9.35pm.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Mar 2017)

If only Paris Roubaix could be as grim as yesterday's Le Samyn. Horrible for the riders but epic for the fans.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Mar 2017)

It's raining at Strade Bianche, the strade ain't so bianche no more


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Mar 2017)

A fine bit of attacking riding by Pinot, good stuff


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2017)

No streams yet? Apart from those in the road, maybe.


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2017)

ES now. Looks a bit grim out there


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Mar 2017)

rich p said:


> ES now. Looks a bit grim out there


It looks rather like the UK....


----------



## SWSteve (4 Mar 2017)

What is Pinot doing at the front of this? I thought he loved the mountains that aren't very high, or aren't ridden particularly fast


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It looks rather like the UK....


And the sun's out now!


----------



## SWSteve (4 Mar 2017)

What the hell was (Kirby?) on about when describing the Italian skin tone!!!!


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> What the hell was (Kirby?) on about when describing the Italian skin tone!!!!


Normal service renewed. Kirby talking bollix.


----------



## roadrash (4 Mar 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> What the hell was (Kirby?) on about when describing the Italian skin tone!!!!



he really is a nob


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2017)

Kwiat looking impressive


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2017)

...then he seemed to take his foot off the gas!


----------



## roadrash (4 Mar 2017)

and put it back on again


----------



## SWSteve (4 Mar 2017)

and fired up the turbo boost!


----------



## SWSteve (4 Mar 2017)

Tough for Wellens and Stybar to chase, when GvA would probably beat them in the sprint. Another one of these in the Team Sky vanity signing's bag...


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2017)

He's suffering though


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2017)

Ouch, that hurt


----------



## roadrash (4 Mar 2017)

hell of a race that was


----------



## Crackle (4 Mar 2017)

That's quite clean for one of your bikes innit @rich p ?


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> View attachment 340781
> 
> 
> That's quite clean for one of your bikes innit @rich p ?


Funnily enough I just had a fettle of my mtb which I noticed it has a layer of cow shgit on it from the last time I used it in August.


----------



## HF2300 (4 Mar 2017)

Looked to see what happened to Megan Guarnier in the women's, apparentyl she retired with suspected concussion following stage 4 - did she fall?

Great performance by Kwiat and Wellens there.


----------



## roadrash (5 Mar 2017)

1st stage in paris nice goes to arnaud demare


----------



## brommers (5 Mar 2017)

Adam Yates won the 1 day race in Italy


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Mar 2017)

SirDave's wheels now looking not quite so round as previously claimed.


----------



## smutchin (9 Mar 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> SirDave's wheels now looking not quite so round as previously claimed.



Lazy hacks celebrate opportunity to make gag about wheels coming off for Sky both on and off the road.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Mar 2017)

smutchin said:


> Lazy hacks celebrate opportunity to make gag about wheels coming off for Sky both on and off the road.


I only visited this thread to make sure that the obligatory gag had been done.


----------



## roadrash (9 Mar 2017)

it did look nasty.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jJI_sbMoJg


----------



## rich p (9 Mar 2017)

Oooh, good first time out result for G in the T-A. 
Training must have gone well unless he received a dodgy package couriered out to SA...


----------



## brommers (10 Mar 2017)

Will be interesting to see how the new British team BIKE Channel Canyon does at the Ronde van Drenthe tomorrow.


----------



## roadrash (11 Mar 2017)

cracking win for Quintana at tirreno adriatico today


----------



## brommers (14 Mar 2017)

Eurosport 2 Nokere Koers Wed, March 15, 2pm – 4pm


----------



## rich p (14 Mar 2017)

brommers said:


> Eurosport 2 Nokere Koers Wed, March 15, 2pm – 4pm


Is that a cycle race brommers, old bean?


----------



## brommers (14 Mar 2017)

rich p said:


> Is that a cycle race brommers, old bean?


Yes. A 1.1 in Belgium


----------



## Buddfox (15 Mar 2017)

Quite a lot going on in this race in the last 15km...!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Mar 2017)

And Boohoohani finds a level he can win at


----------



## brommers (15 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> And Boohoohani finds a level he can win at


I think that he's main rival, the Norwegian youngster Halvorsen (Team Joker) crashed out


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Mar 2017)

brommers said:


> I think that he's main rival, the Norwegian youngster Halvorsen (Team Joker) crashed out


He's deffo not as good as Cofidis thought he was, and miles off how good he thinks he is; 2nd division sprinter at best, who can pull the odd win out of the bag every now and then but much better suited against the lower level sprinters


----------



## BrumJim (16 Mar 2017)

Adam Blythe second.


----------



## rich p (16 Mar 2017)

Tour of Cameroun at the moment but you'd think there'd be more Scots doing it...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (16 Mar 2017)

Buddfox said:


> Quite a lot going on in this race in the last 15km...!


I really enjoyed that, lads were putting in some effort. Proper racing.


----------



## Buddfox (16 Mar 2017)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I really enjoyed that, lads were putting in some effort. Proper racing.



Yeah, but the bit where the rider turned Commissaire and just rode one of the other riders to the back of the peloton was weird! Got DQ'd for his efforts as well!


----------



## BalkanExpress (22 Mar 2017)

No love for Dwars?

Lampaert, of Quickstep won after a one, two move out of the breakaway following an attack by Gilbert: yes Quickstep in "get tactics right shock" A lovely sunny day with no arm warmers of 3/4 length shorts in sight. Mind you the country had its mind on other things today.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Mar 2017)

Dwars, what a great race. Shame they didn't get the same sleet and hail that I rode home in this evening but you can't have everything. Textbook tactics from Quickstep, four of them looking in great form. Next stop Harelbeke.


----------



## brommers (23 Mar 2017)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2017)

A few abandons already in E3, Gallopin out with an injured wrist after a crash. Zakarin, Castroviejo, Haas and Stetina also out


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> A few abandons already in E3, Gallopin out with an injured wrist after a crash. Zakarin, Castroviejo, Haas and Stetina also out



Is it on the telly? Eurosport seem to be showing highlights of last year's race instead.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2017)

smutchin said:


> Is it on the telly? Eurosport seem to be showing highlights of last year's race instead.


I think 2pm on ES Player


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2017)

Ta. There's highlights on the telly at 4.30pm as well.


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2017)

It's the Kwiatkowski and Sagan show! 

Again!

Yay!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2017)

And one of the flair picks is in a break group; another, who almost made the flair picks, Gougeard, also there...


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2017)

Gap coming down noticeably now.


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2017)

Bloody hell, that was tense. Great racing.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2017)

smutchin said:


> Bloody hell, that was tense. Great racing.


you still on last year's race? 

I was trying to work out what you were on about re Sagan and Kwiatkowski


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2017)

Oh! I didn't even realise! Ha, what a bloody idiot I am. 

Still, it's one of the advantages of having a rubbish memory - I get to enjoy these things again without knowing the result.


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2017)

I now realise my mistake - I fired up the Eurosport Player but picked the wrong stream. What a clot.

ETA: also I really should have picked up on the major clue that Cancellara was in the race. And that Sagan was in Tinkoff kit. Doh!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2017)

I cannae get E3 on cricfree so am away out to buy beer


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2017)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2017)

Gilbert seems to be having a decent spell of form


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2017)

Missed the finish, dammit.


----------



## roadrash (24 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Gilbert seems to be having a decent spell of form



he has been doing well lately,its like hes turned the clock back


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2017)

smutchin said:


> Missed the finish, dammit.


Never mind, you had the excitement of E3 2016 earlier


----------



## Crackle (24 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Never mind, you had the excitement of E3 2016 earlier


And he can watch 2017 next year. Not that I've ever accidentally watched the wrong race or anything or taken a shockingly long time to realize I was.


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Never mind, you had the excitement of E3 2016 earlier



I was pulled away from watching today with 6km to go, by which time I think the result was pretty much decided. Last year's race was much more exciting!


----------



## HF2300 (24 Mar 2017)

roadrash said:


> he has been doing well lately,its like hes turned the clock back



Yes, he's following @smutchin 's lead


----------



## SWSteve (24 Mar 2017)

Great finish, ould have been interesting to see the AG2R rider go from that left turn into the 500m finish...

really liking the gold touches on Greg's jersey, it makes up for the horrible and gaudy Tag patches on the arms


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Great finish, ould have been interesting to see the AG2R rider go from that left turn into the 500m finish...


Oli Naesen cannot be far off winning a (semi) classic, he's finished 7th in Omloop, 8th in KBK, 6th in DdV and 3rd today.


----------



## SWSteve (24 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Oli Naesen cannot be far off winning a (semi) classic, he's finished 7th in Omloop, 8th in KBK, 6th in DdV and 3rd today.



Is he a sprinter, or more likely to win breaking off the front of a group? The commentry certainly seemed to give the impression he lacks the sprint but can give it the beans over a longer period (or maybe he was just shot, and that was his greatest chance of winning)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Is he a sprinter, or more likely to win breaking off the front of a group? The commentry certainly seemed to give the impression he lacks the sprint but can give it the beans over a longer period (or maybe he was just shot, and that was his greatest chance of winning)


He can do both, but lacks the top end speed of a true sprinter, he definitely seems to like cobbles - he also finished 2nd to Terpstra in last year's Eneco Tour.


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Oli Naesen cannot be far off winning a (semi) classic, he's finished 7th in Omloop, 8th in KBK, 6th in DdV and 3rd today.



He's the new Greg Van Avermaet.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Mar 2017)

Think he's really a typical Belgian classics strong man, definitely one to watch. I was close to picking him in PTP this week, slightly wish I had.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2017)

HF2300 said:


> Think he's really a typical Belgian classics strong man, definitely one to watch. I was close to picking him in PTP this week, slightly wish I had.


I had him for DdV, turns out to have been the wrong bloody race!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2017)

smutchin said:


> He's the new Greg Van Avermaet.


His "back story" is very interesting:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/oliver-naesen-theres-not-much-that-frightens-me/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2017)

Mark Stewart, aka @rich p's protege, picks up the Intermediate Sprints Jersey on today's stage of the Tour of Normandie


----------



## HF2300 (25 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> I had him for DdV, turns out to have been the wrong bloody race!



TBH I didn't think he'd quite make it in DDV and was going to pick him for E3, but had I done so I'd probably have done it in place of Gilbert rather than the tumbling Slovak!

I don't know Postlberger but his team are pointing to him to suggest there's more to them than just Sagan. He would have been a flair pick!


----------



## HF2300 (25 Mar 2017)

And for Gent - Wevelgem, a nod to Super Mario whose 50th was this week - IIRC the last pure sprinter to win there.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Mar 2017)

HF2300 said:


> And for Gent - Wevelgem, a nod to Super Mario who's 50th was this week - IIRC the last pure sprinter to win there.



And to Antoine Demoitié


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Mar 2017)

Impressive line up from Quick Step for today


----------



## Buddfox (26 Mar 2017)

GvA got the win - not a bad season for him so far...!


----------



## smutchin (27 Mar 2017)

GVA's Strava log of Gent-Wevelgem:
https://www.strava.com/activities/916326892


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Mar 2017)

Peter wasn't happy !


----------



## Buddfox (27 Mar 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> View attachment 344375
> 
> Peter wasn't happy !



From a fan's perspective, he kind of has a point. Terpstra was pretty lame - when Sagan tried to bridge across to GvA and Keukelaire (please forgive if I have spelled that incorrectly) and then Terpstra got on his wheel, Terpstra then not taking a turn made it clear they weren't going to make it. Of course he may not have had the legs to help them finish the bridge - but he did look like he just let up.


----------



## roadrash (28 Mar 2017)

phil gill looking strong at Three Days of De Panne


----------



## roadrash (28 Mar 2017)

storming win from philippe gilbert


----------



## brommers (28 Mar 2017)

He's on top form at the moment


----------



## roadrash (28 Mar 2017)

isn't he just..


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Mar 2017)

Anyone seen Sagan's should charge on Maxime Vantomme on the Kemmelberg during Gent Wevelgem?
http://www.ciclismointernacional.com/noticias-breves-del-peloton-21/

Captured right at the end of the embedded clip in the bottom right corner.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Mar 2017)

Sort of just make it out at last moment,did he complain or go down ?


----------



## rich p (29 Mar 2017)

That was a bit naughty. Was there some previous because he wasn't really blocking Sagan's path.
Not that that would excuse it anyway.


----------



## brommers (2 Apr 2017)

Simon Yates was a winner in Spain yesterday


----------



## roadrash (6 Apr 2017)

Tour of the basque country claimed a few casualtys due to unmanned road furniture and traffic cones in the middle of the road for no apparent reason
Steve Cummings and Daniel Navarro both retired due to injury, Contador went down twice and rode the last 12k on a bike too small for him.

http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/racing/primoz-roglic-tour-of-the-basque-country-stage-four-323963


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Apr 2017)

Another attacking winning performance from ValvPiti today at Pais Vasco, the dirty doper that he is.


----------



## roadrash (7 Apr 2017)

@Marmion I watched that this afternoon, do you know what brought Sammy sanches down when he was off the front on the last descent , I couldn't see any reason for it???


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Apr 2017)

roadrash said:


> @Marmion I watched that this afternoon, do you know what brought Sammy sanches down when he was off the front on the last descent , I couldn't see any reason for it???


No idea, I have watched it loads of time and cannot make out the reason, other than maybe he went into a shaded area and mis-judged where the verge was and came a cropper, maybe sliding on a damp patch near the edge of the road. Just a guess tho, and the team don't even seem to know what happened:
http://www.bmc-switzerland.com/int-...red_end_to_queen_stage_in_the_basque_country/


----------



## brommers (10 Apr 2017)

UK's Thomas Pidcock won the junior version of Paris - Roubaix. He's not 18 'til July.
http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...tom-pidcock-wins-paris-roubaix-juniors-324429
Appears to be a real all-round talent


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2017)

A new "old" rider will be on the startline of Brabantse Pijl later this week:
http://www.independent.ie/sport/oth...-long-road-back-from-retirement-35608842.html


----------



## brommers (11 Apr 2017)

It's the Brabant Arrow Wednesday. Watched this race last year, a super race won by Petr Vakoc, who saw off Alaphilippe and others.


----------



## smutchin (11 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> A new "old" rider will be on the startline of Brabantse Pijl later this week





brommers said:


> It's the Brabant Arrow Wednesday.



Both on the same day as the Flèche Brabançonne, annoyingly. 

#shamelesslynickingsomeoneelsesjoke


----------



## BalkanExpress (11 Apr 2017)

brommers said:


> It's the Brabant Arrow Wednesday. Watched this race last year, a super race won by Petr Vakoc, who saw off Alaphilippe and others.



Forecast is dry but a little breezy.

For the first time in years I am off work on race day. I may take the kids down to the start..

..and then drop them at home and head to the finish.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Apr 2017)

Alaphilippe is out of the Ardennes races due to injury, which is a bit of a bugger as he must have fancied his chances.

http://www.quickstepfloorscycling.com/en/news/detail/alaphilippe-ruled-out-of-ardennes-classics/3114


----------



## smutchin (12 Apr 2017)

That's a shame - he would definitely have been among the favourites for LBL.


----------



## roadrash (12 Apr 2017)

bummer


----------



## BalkanExpress (12 Apr 2017)

Well I didn't make Leuven, family stuff. 

Imshould give Mr Matthews the habitual kiss of death, as this race is ideal for him. Would be nice if Devolder win as I need The teams sponsors in a good mood as I want to borrow a fair chunk of cash from Crelan to, yes, you guessed it, possibly buy a Wiliems veranda


----------



## roadrash (12 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Alaphilippe is out of the Ardennes races due to injury, which is a bit of a bugger as he must have fancied his chances.
> 
> http://www.quickstepfloorscycling.com/en/news/detail/alaphilippe-ruled-out-of-ardennes-classics/3114



I fancy philippe gilbert for this the way hes been going lately


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Apr 2017)

Now there's a name form the past! Postobon-Manzana although now called Manzana Postobon...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Apr 2017)

A strong group on the front of 13 on the front; they don't look too organised tho


----------



## mjr (12 Apr 2017)

Well, Colbrelli with number 13 made that look easy for the torturers, leaving Vakoc a distant second.


----------



## mjr (12 Apr 2017)

The torturers did use up their teammate in the break in the attempt to keep the break out in front, whereas Quick Step again took three into the finishing straight. I think each Lotto had two, too, with the Soudal version finishing 4&5th.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Apr 2017)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Apr 2017)

Minor you say? Damien Shaw, a 32 year old Irish (former?) firefighter and part of An Post won his first pro race yesterday at stage one of Tour du Loire et Cher 
http://www.stickybottle.com/races-results/big-breakthrough-damien-shaw-takes-first-pro-win/

There's hope for us all (I am lining up the Vuelta in a few years when I am old enough to win it)
http://www.anpostchainreaction.com/en/damien-shaw-the-firefighting-cyclist-257.htm


----------



## roadrash (13 Apr 2017)

@Marmion ,... chris horners alter ego...


----------



## roadrash (13 Apr 2017)

Good to see Arnaud demare beat boo hoo hani today (GP Denain, French road race cup)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Apr 2017)

roadrash said:


> Good to see Arnaud demare beat boo hoo hani today (GP Denain, French road race cup)


It always fills me with joy when Demare beats Boohoohani


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Apr 2017)

I get more than joy when anybody beats Boohani.


----------



## roadrash (13 Apr 2017)

what made it better was the cofidis team did a great job , and Boohoohani feked it up


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Apr 2017)

Tro Bro Leon is on tomorrow, coverage on Eurosport, a great race with several sections of unpaved tracks/fields.

The top Breton rider wins a piglet. What's not to like?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Apr 2017)

Tour of the Alps, formerly Giro del Trentino, also starts tomorrow.


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Tour of the Alps, formerly Giro del Trentino, also starts tomorrow.


I think you just missed out on the third opportunity this season to use "that" joke, you have probably angered the comedy gods.


----------



## rich p (17 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Tour of the Alps, formerly Giro del Trentino, also starts tomorrow.


It's on Bike Channel live, I believe


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Apr 2017)

Tro Bro Leon was great, those tracks looked mad to take a racing bike on to, no wonder the peloton was so depleted at the end. And a great sprint to decide a worthy winner. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Apr 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Tro Bro Leon was great, those tracks looked mad to take a racing bike on to, no wonder the peloton was so depleted at the end. And a great sprint to decide a worthy winner. Very enjoyable.


I have yet to catch it, hopefully it's on Eurosport as a video when I have the time to sit and watch it


----------



## rich p (19 Apr 2017)

Decent ride by GT and Landa today at the Giro de Alpes, with G taking the leader's jersey.
It shows that he's fit and in decent shape - enough for the Giro?


----------



## brommers (19 Apr 2017)

I thought it was brilliant the way he easily bridged the 20 second gap and bodes well for the Giro.


----------



## huwsparky (19 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> Decent ride by GT and Landa today at the Giro de Alpes, with G taking the leader's jersey.
> It shows that he's fit and in decent shape - enough for the Giro?


I'd love to see G do well at the Giro, but can you really see him beating Quintana? For me, i cant. He'll need things to go his way and bad luck for others. He can TT well though so should take time there over some of the GC guys. But it won't be enough I fear.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Apr 2017)

huwsparky said:


> I'd love to see G do well at the Giro, but can you really see him beating Quintana? For me, i cant. He'll need things to go his way and bad luck for others. He can TT well though so should take time there over some of the GC guys. But it won't be enough I fear.


Depends how much the team work for him, Quintana might find it quite difficult to beat a team working for Thomas in the same way he has found it hard to beat a team working for Froome.


----------



## smutchin (19 Apr 2017)

Thomas just isn't a good enough climber to be a genuine Giro contender. He's improved in recent years to the extent that some take it as evidence of doping (though I think it's more down to the fact that he's concentrating on the road more rather than the track - he always had the potential to be a solid top 10 rider) but he still gets dropped like a stone when it turns really steep - he clearly hasn't improved _that_ much.

Landa is surely a more realistic proposition for the Giro?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Apr 2017)

I am just catching up with Fleche Wallone, and am starting to get p*ssed off with every bloody commentator mentioning "bad example for the children watching" when the riders rest their arms on the bars in what the commentators seem to call "faux time trial position" - who gives a flying f*ck?!!


----------



## huwsparky (19 Apr 2017)

smutchin said:


> Landa is surely a more realistic proposition for the Giro?


I agree.


----------



## huwsparky (19 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> I am just catching up with Fleche Wallone, and am starting to get p*ssed off with every bloody commentator mentioning "bad example for the children watching" when the riders rest their arms on the bars in what the commentators seem to call "faux time trial position" - who gives a flying f*ck?!!


You probably would care if you were in that position and a car pulled out in front of you!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Apr 2017)

huwsparky said:


> You probably would care if you were in that position and a car pulled out in front of you!


I don't think you are getting what I am on about. I can't remember hearing any commentators saying "children, please do not descend Alpine passes at over 100kph..."

Anyway, Valverde made that look easy.


----------



## rich p (19 Apr 2017)

huwsparky said:


> but can you really see him beating Quintana?


Not a chance. But I hope he does well and doesn't have a disastrous day.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Apr 2017)

huwsparky said:


> You probably would care if you were in that position and a car pulled out in front of you!


Apart from anything else, these new fangled positions, the puppy paws and the pedalling whilst sat on the top tube, just look so awful. Sure I want them banned but it's hard to envisage the legislative wording to achieve it. I'm wondering if they should re-allow Spinacci bars as a more pragmatic step.


----------



## huwsparky (20 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> I don't think you are getting what I am on about. I can't remember hearing any commentators saying "children, please do not descend Alpine passes at over 100kph..."
> 
> Anyway, Valverde made that look easy.


Maybe we're not on the same wave length. I was just highlighting the reason i though they were trying to get across about riding in that position ie - not having any control of the bike. Nothing to do with descending speeds, can't recall them mentioning that.

At the end of the day, it's obviously a faster position to be in as when riders generally are at the front of a break or trying to bring one back they all seem to adopt that position. Nothing will change about that if it's faster so no real point in commentators mentioning it.

And yes, Valverde did make it look easy unfortunately!!


----------



## mjr (20 Apr 2017)

huwsparky said:


> Maybe we're not on the same wave length. I was just highlighting the reason i though they were trying to get across about riding in that position ie - not having any control of the bike. Nothing to do with descending speeds, can't recall them mentioning that.


Surely they've still got some control of the bike, like when people ride so-called "Dutch tri bars" by resting their forearms on the flat section near the stem? Still more control than when they ride no-handed, flapping jackets or farting around with the currently-compulsory distracting headgear.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Apr 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Apart from anything else, these new fangled positions, the puppy paws and the pedalling whilst sat on the top tube, just look so awful. Sure I want them banned but it's hard to envisage the legislative wording to achieve it. I'm wondering if they should re-allow Spinacci bars as a more pragmatic step.


Does crouching on the top tube have a name? I nominate "crapping dog" to go with "puppy paws"


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Apr 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Does crouching on the top tube have a name? I nominate "crapping dog" to go with "puppy paws"


The sack separator?


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Apr 2017)

@Marmion your avatar gives me the willies


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Apr 2017)

Thought it was called "the super tuck" or something similar.I'm not really that convinced there's that much to be gained over traditional aero position.Reckon I prefer Marmions description.


----------



## brommers (20 Apr 2017)

Shouldn't these discussions be on another thread?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Apr 2017)

A proper "caught at the death" stage finish today in Croatia


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Apr 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Does crouching on the top tube have a name? I nominate "crapping dog" to go with "puppy paws"


The pedalling on the top tube position always reminds me of the PG Tips advert with the cycling chimps. Knees and elbows everywhere.The PG Tips position.


----------



## brommers (23 Apr 2017)

Part of the Rutland - Melton Cicle Classic


----------



## brommers (23 Apr 2017)

There are some great pictures on the Rutland twitter site:
https://twitter.com/CiCLEClassic


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Apr 2017)

It's such a disappointment when tuning into Eurosport when you hear Kirby's voice emerging to accompany the pictures, the blethering tool.

A very damp start in Tour de Romandie.


----------



## roadrash (25 Apr 2017)

it does look a tad moist


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Apr 2017)

And Felline takes the "power course" (according to Kirby, over and over and over) prologue


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Apr 2017)

If anyone is on twitter and wants to see a numbnut car driver almost wipe out the peloton, have a look at cyclinghub.tv twitter feed from 24 April "Close call #TDT17"

Feck. Me.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Apr 2017)

Another miserable day at Romandie


----------



## rich p (27 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Another miserable day at Romandie


That looks as grim as it's possible to be


----------



## brommers (27 Apr 2017)

Here we go


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Apr 2017)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Apr 2017)

More "fun" weather at Romandie today


----------



## brommers (28 Apr 2017)

Good preparation for the Giro if last year is anything to go by


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Apr 2017)

@UCI_cycling forbidding a rider to shower because he has dopingcontrol but is suffering from hypothermia is not normal. We are not animals.
Thomas de Gendt.


----------



## brommers (29 Apr 2017)

Yates GC leader, but would need the TT of his life to hold off much better time trialers.


----------



## rich p (30 Apr 2017)

What happened to the Froomedawg? It's a sorry state when even David Lopez looks stronger than you!


----------



## rich p (30 Apr 2017)

brommers said:


> Yates GC leader, but would need the TT of his life to hold off much better time trialers.


As you said Brommers. Porte takes the GC from Yates after the TT


----------



## Crackle (30 Apr 2017)

Not by loads though.


----------



## brommers (24 May 2017)

Huge crash at the end of Belgian Tour stage 1. Coquard wins, McLay 3rd


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 May 2017)

Whizz....


----------



## themosquitoking (25 May 2017)

You could have nicked a pair of glasses from that distance.


----------



## rich p (27 May 2017)

Interesting to see that the world cross champ, Wout Van Aert is leading the Tour of Belgium. I'm not sure if he's swapping codes - I seem to remember reading that sometime.


----------



## brommers (4 Jun 2017)

Seems like the Netherlands have a potential new star in Mathieu van der Poel. He won a stage of the Belgium Tour and has followed this up with GC at Boucles de la Mayenne with 2 stages, a second and a third.


----------



## smutchin (4 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> Seems like the Netherlands have a potential new star in Mathieu van der Poel. He won a stage of the Belgium Tour and has followed this up with GC at Boucles de la Mayenne with 2 stages, a second and a third.



Not sure how big a deal that is, tbh, but he was world CX champion in 2015, and twice world CX champion at junior level before that. He also won the junior road race at the world champs in 2013, beating Mads Pedersen who signed for Trek this season and raced in the Giro. 

So yeah, definitely promising.


----------



## Proto (5 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> There are some great pictures on the Rutland twitter site:
> https://twitter.com/CiCLEClassic



Daughter was in the women's race so went up to watch. Brilliant event on a fantastic course. Organisers did a great job. I'd imagine the men's race was equally good. Had a chat with the main sponsor of the Women's race at the Lincoln GP. He put £26000 of his own money in so the event could take place, says he can afford if for another five years. Top man! Also helps that a local land owner & businessman is on board (they use his land and premises at Owston for a lot of the rough stuff), very enthusiastic, he wants to build it up as women's Paris -Roubaix!

PS Proud dad: Here she is on the front


----------



## brommers (10 Jun 2017)

Good to see that Cav and Steve Cummings are both riding the Tour of Slovenia which starts on Thursday (live on Eurosport). Cav has his full lead-out team, so must be feeling fit and well.


----------



## brommers (14 Jun 2017)

Scott Davies of Team Wiggins is going well at the U23 Giro d'Italia - 3rd going into stage 6 @24 seconds.


----------



## brommers (14 Jun 2017)

I watched Scott at the Tour of Croatia last season (top ten finish) and was impressed, and feel that he is going to be a future GC contender. I expect to see him with a World Tour Team next year.


----------



## User169 (14 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> Seems like the Netherlands have a potential new star in Mathieu van der Poel. He won a stage of the Belgium Tour and has followed this up with GC at Boucles de la Mayenne with 2 stages, a second and a third.



Good genes: Dad was a 6x classics winner and TdF stage winner and his Grandad is Raymond Poulidor!


----------



## brommers (14 Jun 2017)

Had to put this somewhere.
From BBC sport website:
Great Britain will host its first men's UCI World Tour race when the Ride London-Surrey Classic takes place in July.
The event, first staged in 2013, boasts the world's richest one-day races, with equal prize money of 100,000 euros (£88,100) for men and women.
The women's Ride London-Surrey Classic was given World Tour status in 2016.
"Now it's a World Tour race, the standard of the field will go up," said Team Sky's Geraint Thomas.
Wales' Thomas came *second* in last year's race having launched a solo bid for victory 50km out before getting caught in the final 5km.
He added: "It will be super-competitive and super-fast and I think it's going to be a really exciting race."


----------



## themosquitoking (14 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> Had to put this somewhere.
> From BBC sport website:
> Great Britain will host its first men's UCI World Tour race when the Ride London-Surrey Classic takes place in July.
> The event, first staged in 2013, boasts the world's richest one-day races, with equal prize money of 100,000 euros (£88,100) for men and women.
> ...


I'll cross the finish line before those nobbers, what's my prize?


----------



## brommers (15 Jun 2017)

I should think that Cav would be pleased with how his comeback ride went today.


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> I should think that Cav would be pleased with how his comeback ride went today.


Finishing 10th without contesting the sprint sounds promising.
Nice to see Bennett getting a win after his Giro near misses.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2017)

I've just gone on to Eurosport Player to watch Tour of Slovenia; prior to getting the right channel switched on it had Le Mans 24 hour car racing on, and I could not help but notice that our chum Carlton Kirby was doing the commentary. He didn't appear to be any better at that than he is at cycling commentary, and managed to eventually stumble out a sentence of inconsequence before I switched over.


----------



## roadrash (18 Jun 2017)

annoying fecker gets everywhere


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2017)

roadrash said:


> annoying fecker gets everywhere


I'm hoping the motor racing peeps keep him


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> Interesting to see that the world cross champ, Wout Van Aert is leading the Tour of Belgium. I'm not sure if he's swapping codes - I seem to remember reading that sometime.



A win for him today in the Bruges Cycling Classic



brommers said:


> Seems like the Netherlands have a potential new star in Mathieu van der Poel. He won a stage of the Belgium Tour and has followed this up with GC at Boucles de la Mayenne with 2 stages, a second and a third.



...and he was 2nd


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> I should think that Cav would be pleased with how his comeback ride went today.


2nd today behind Bennett.


----------



## brommers (18 Jun 2017)

Cav 2nd behind Bennett and in front of Colbrelli


----------



## roadrash (18 Jun 2017)

cav looking good , it would be good to see him on form for tour de france


----------



## brommers (18 Jun 2017)

Let's see how he goes at the British Champs on home roads.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2017)

Here's the profile for today's 800 metre long prologue in the Tour of Austria







edit - Andy Fenn was first off and completed it in 2.45


----------



## smutchin (2 Jul 2017)

That's mad.


----------



## rich p (2 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> That's mad.


But different!


----------



## brommers (2 Jul 2017)

Apologies to fans of female cycling, but no thread open for this:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/40474898
Hannah Barnes wins stage 3 of Giro Rosa


----------



## brommers (5 Jul 2017)

Tour of Austria - Have a look at that climb! 17.4km @ 8.3%


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2017)

Sep Vanmarcke might struggle to keep the GC


----------



## brommers (5 Jul 2017)

If the graphics are right, that descent looks a bit tasty too.


----------



## brommers (9 Jul 2017)

Stefan Denifl won the Tour of Austria - another great result for Aqua Blue Sport


----------



## brommers (9 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> Sep Vanmarcke might struggle to keep the GC


He was only 19min 51sec down on the stage winner


----------



## brommers (9 Jul 2017)

Ian Bibby was the winner of Velothon Wales


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Jul 2017)

brommers said:


> Ian Bibby was the winner of Velothon Wales


Strangely. I was almost the loser.


----------



## brommers (11 Jul 2017)

Looked up this year's record on PCS for the winner of the Sibiu Cycling Tour, Egan Arley Bernal, and it looks like Columbia have unearthed another potential star mountain man - he's only 20.


----------



## brommers (15 Jul 2017)

Alice Barnes is leading BeNe Tour after stage victory yesterday


----------



## brommers (20 Jul 2017)

See that Julian Alaphilippe made his return to racing at the GP Cerami yesterday


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2017)

brommers said:


> See that Julian Alaphilippe made his return to racing at the GP Cerami yesterday


How did he get on. I couldn't find the results


----------



## brommers (21 Jul 2017)

Here's the link
http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/Grand_Prix_Cerami_2017


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2017)

Landa wins stage one of Vuelta Burgos

Alaphilippe 3rd


----------



## themosquitoking (1 Aug 2017)

The road surface in the tour of Utah today was appaling in some places.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> The road surface in the tour of Utah today was appaling in some places.


Good, I cannot understand why "they"* resurface roads for events.

*they'll not even know who they are


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2017)

They don't get much more 'minor' than post-tour crits...

...admire the hats @Marmion


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> They don't get much more 'minor' than post-tour crits...
> 
> ...admire the hats @Marmion
> 
> View attachment 365721


I have an on-going one-man twitter campaign to get widespread recognition for hats as cycling prizes and to increase the number of events where hats are awarded as prizes; when I say "campaign" I mean I mention it every time I am p*ssed and see a hat as a prize.

I'd love to get my hands on one of those Napoleon winners hats!


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2017)

The non-event that is the European champs is currently on despite clashing with T of Utah, Burgos and Poland.
FWIW, Campanaerts won the mens TT.


----------



## brommers (4 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> The non-event that is the European champs is currently on despite clashing with T of Utah, Burgos and Poland.
> FWIW, Campanaerts won the mens TT.


Domestique for Sky next year


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Aug 2017)

David Gaudu gets his first win for FDJ in stage 3 of Tour de l'ain, with team mate Pinot taking 2nd


----------



## rich p (11 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> *David Gaudu* gets his first win for FDJ in stage 3 of Tour de l'ain, with team mate Pinot taking 2nd



Nailed on for the 2020 TDF...


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Aug 2017)

Poor old Nacer a much maligned man....
http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...ebook&utm_medium=social&utm_term=cyclingweekl

y


----------



## roadrash (12 Aug 2017)

boohoohani is a fekin nob, simple as that


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> David Gaudu gets his first win for FDJ in stage 3 of Tour de l'ain, with team mate Pinot taking 2nd


Today saw Pinot winning, with Gaudu 2nd and Geniez 3rd


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> with Gaudu 2nd


...forget what I said about him being the next Hinault - tosseur


----------



## Strathlubnaig (13 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> The non-event that is the European champs is currently on despite clashing with T of Utah, Burgos and Poland.
> FWIW, Campanaerts won the mens TT.


Was it only a non event because GBR refused to participate ?


----------



## brommers (13 Aug 2017)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Was it only a non event because GBR refused to participate ?


Of course


----------



## brommers (14 Aug 2017)

Amazing stuff from Dylan Teuns in the past month - he's won his last three stage races, including winning 5 of the stages along the way.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2017)

Tour de l'Avenir started yesterday, with Oliver Wood finishing in 5th


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Tour de l'Avenir started yesterday, with Oliver Wood finishing in 5th


He could be one of the tree riders, you mentioned elsewhere...


----------



## brommers (19 Aug 2017)

There's a good representation of British CT teams in Belgian 1.1 races in the coming week


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> He could be one of the tree riders, you mentioned elsewhere...


Your protege is riding as well


----------



## smutchin (19 Aug 2017)

Too minor even for this thread? The SE Junior Road Race Championship was due to take place this morning but was cancelled due to emergency roadworks on the course. Very disappointing - I was looking forward to driving the commissaire's car, following immediately behind the peloton.

One of the favourites in the race was a lad from our club, Ollie Robinson, who has been making a bit of a name for himself lately - came 3rd in the nationals a couple of months ago and has since won two junior races in Belgium. He's stepping up to U23 next season, which will be a real test of his potential.


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Your protege is riding as well


118th out of 141?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> 118th out of 141?


Aye, same time as 120 others at 4 secs.


----------



## SWSteve (19 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> The non-event that is the European champs is currently on despite clashing with T of Utah, Burgos and Poland.
> FWIW, Campanaerts won the mens TT.



Will Campy be wearing that jersey on the road, such as the women have been doing in recent years. 
It'd be fixated to sttbthis stupid championship and then not make them wear the £land jersey


----------



## SWSteve (19 Aug 2017)

Bristol GP today for those of you who like domestic racing for both sexes. Wondwrful weather on a figure of 8 circuit


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2017)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Was it only a non event because GBR refused to participate ?


Errrm, no. 
Because it clashed with the three tours I mentioned in my post, thus rendering a substantial number of riders unavailable.


----------



## brommers (21 Aug 2017)

Big win for Viviani yesterday in Hamburg, beating a stellar field of sprinters.


----------



## brommers (21 Aug 2017)

Chris Lawless won today's stage of the Avenir


----------



## smutchin (23 Aug 2017)

I should also have added that Ollie went in the seniors race the following day and finished a very creditable 11th - not bad for an 18yo racing against much more experienced riders. The winner was Rory Townsend, a 22yo from the Bike Channel-Canyon team who took the points title in the Tour Series last year, and there were a couple of Madison-Genesis and Team Wiggins riders involved as well, so a reasonably decent standard.


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2017)

Egan Bernal, who Sky have signed as the next good Colombian, is a leading the Tour de l'Avenir and looking good.
James Kn ox a minute back in second overall.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Egan Bernal, who Sky have signed as the next good Colombian, is a leading the Tour de l'Avenir and looking good.
> James Kn ox a minute back in second overall.



Bernal wins it, with Knox slipping a few places to 8th in the final standings.


----------



## BalkanExpress (3 Sep 2017)

Demare won the Brussels Cycling Classic ahead of Kump (UAE) and Gripel.

I have an irrational dislike of this race: the first couple of editions tried to pretend that it is the direct descendent of Paris-Brussels, which is obviously rubbish, ohh and the course was rubbish as well, a glorified, oversized criterium. All very meh.

This year there was a bit more thought put into the course along the lines of " I don't think anyone will notice if we reverse the course of La Flèche Brabançonne and tack on a Brussels start and finish".

Rant over  and Demare looked sharp


----------



## brommers (4 Sep 2017)

Youngster Tom Pidcock won a stage race in Switzerland yesterday.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2017)

Crit in Quebec with an undulating course and an uphill finish.
You wouldn't bet against he same podium. 
Sagan, GVA, Matthews


----------



## brommers (9 Sep 2017)

Junior bike race in Italy - Giro di Basilicata (2.1)
British 1-2-3 stage 1


----------



## brommers (10 Sep 2017)

Montreal GP live now on Eurosport player.


----------



## brommers (13 Sep 2017)

See Cav is lining up in a few races this week


----------



## smutchin (13 Sep 2017)

brommers said:


> See Cav is lining up in a few races this week



He was taking part in the Ride Across Britain as well this week - sponsor obligations rather than racing though.

Tim Wellens won the Wallonie GP today in fine style with a long-range solo breakaway. He looked incredibly strong on the final climb up to the Citadelle de Namur. Helped that he had two team-mates in the chasing group - Gallopin and Benoot - which made life difficult for Bakelants and Simon. Dylan Teuns was also in the chase group and should have been favourite for the sprint finish but seemed to lose interest when it came to the crunch.


----------



## brommers (14 Sep 2017)

smutchin said:


> Dylan Teuns was also in the chase group and should have been favourite for the sprint finish but seemed to lose interest when it came to the crunch.


He's not a sprinter (Edward Theuns)


----------



## smutchin (14 Sep 2017)

brommers said:


> He's not a sprinter (Edward Theuns)



I know! I've worked out which is which now.  

But he is a _finisseur_ and of that bunch, he's the one with the recent race-winning form. Lotto-Soudal played it perfectly though, and nearly ended up with the 1-2-3. Wellens was superb on the final climb.


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2017)

smutchin said:


> _finisseur_


Oooh err, get you!!!!
Wellens did look good - pity it wasn't sheeting down with rain to make it a proper Belgian race...


----------



## smutchin (14 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Oooh err, get you!!!!



I know all the lingo, me.


----------



## brommers (27 Sep 2017)

Stevo Cummings won stage 1 of the Giro della Toscana yesterday


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Oct 2017)

Dan McLay wins Eurometropole, with another comedy too early celebration from Anthony Turgis who was caught on the line just as he was raising his arms


----------



## Dayvo (1 Oct 2017)

Dan McLay almost looked embarrassed to win - that was BAD by Turgis.


----------



## brommers (2 Oct 2017)

Great commentary! - didn't even know it was Dan McLay until well after the finish


----------



## brommers (5 Oct 2017)

Milano - Torino today. Looking forward to see how Egan Arley Bernal performs.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Oct 2017)

Uran wins Milano - Torino


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Oct 2017)

Barbier wins Paris - Bourges


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Oct 2017)

brommers said:


> Milano - Torino today. Looking forward to see how Egan Arley Bernal performs.


16th, 1min.17s behind the winner


----------



## rich p (7 Oct 2017)

Blimey, de Plus took a nasty fall


----------



## roadrash (7 Oct 2017)

that was horrible


----------



## rich p (7 Oct 2017)

No news yet


----------



## roadrash (7 Oct 2017)

no but they seem to like showing it over and over


----------



## rich p (7 Oct 2017)

*Quick-Step Cycling*‏ @quickstepteam 30s30 seconds ago
We just talked with @LaurensDePlus, who fortunately has no serious injuries after that earlier crash and is on his way to the hospital.


----------



## roadrash (7 Oct 2017)

bloody hell, don't know how he got away with no serious injuries,


----------



## rich p (7 Oct 2017)

Nibali's escaped. All down to the last climb.


----------



## roadrash (7 Oct 2017)

pinot looks to be struggling a bit now


----------



## rich p (7 Oct 2017)

Nibali by a strada...


----------



## Buddfox (8 Oct 2017)

Trentin wins Paris Tours, from Kragh Andersen, Terpstra third


----------



## brommers (9 Oct 2017)

Tour of Turkey shouldn't be a 2.UWT race with only 4 WT teams involved.


----------



## smutchin (9 Oct 2017)

rich p said:


> Nibali by a strada...



I was out all day Saturday so taped the highlights. Is it worth watching?


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Oct 2017)

smutchin said:


> I was out all day Saturday so taped the highlights. Is it worth watching?


Yes for the scenery ! It was ok,although Nibali made the win look easy.


----------



## rich p (9 Oct 2017)

smutchin said:


> I was out all day Saturday so taped the highlights. Is it worth watching?


Not a classic...
...or a Classic.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Oct 2017)

Sam Bennett makes is 3/3 in Turkey


----------



## brommers (4 Nov 2017)

Cav wins the Saitama Crit


----------



## HF2300 (4 Nov 2017)

brommers said:


> Cav wins the Saitama Crit



While The Beautiful Marcel wins the 'Best Hair in a Ninja outfit' award.


----------

